# Athens GA Breeder Seized blk/tan M Fisher



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is all I have on these poor dogs. No ID# etc.. They have lived a horrible life. I will make each dog their own thread, but here is the story. I will post more info as I get it. Please crossport for these sad souls far and wide.

These dogs were seized from a "breeder" near Athens, GA, where they suffered under horrendous conditions. Filthy, muddy tubs of "water" were scattered around the enclosure. A trough had been dug in the dirt around one of the few shelters, and the puppies kept falling in what would become a moat in the rain. These dogs were seized on Friday, and there are an estimated 9 more on the property. The two males here, Fisher and Rogue, are under-socialized and not very confident. Their reaction is fear/avoidance, though, not fear/attack. When they were walked by other pens where dogs were barking, they would shy away. I expect Rogue would become a "velcro" dog fairly quickly, once he realizes he is safe and being cared for. We spent approximately and hour with Fisher, earning his trust, and he eventually allowed Ron to groom him, and he even seemed to enjoy it. I suspect that he would also become a velcro dog. The older female, who's name we do not know, is very sweet and more confident than the boys. She will approach you and allow you to put a lead on her and take her for a walk. These dogs have had a terrible life so far, and deserve a happy ending. 

Shelter is open daily except Wed. 10-4
706 613-3540


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I am working on this guy and possibly one more


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

The owner of these dogs is a registered user on this site-- Bauernhoffen.
He reclaimed the 2 males today and the senior female. he signed over the younger mom and pups and is reportedly coming in tomorrow to reclaim the older mom's pups-- and leave the senior mom behind, and turn in a few young adults he has not been able to sell.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

What?!?!?!


----------



## bigskyfarm (Mar 1, 2009)

He took the older mom and her pups together. He did not turn in any others today.


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

This is CRAZY!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

How can REclaim if they were seized?


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

bigskyfarm said:


> the owner of these dogs is a registered user on this site-- bauernhoffen.
> He reclaimed the 2 males today and the senior female. He signed over the younger mom and pups and is reportedly coming in tomorrow to reclaim the older mom's pups-- and leave the senior mom behind, and turn in a few young adults he has not been able to sell.


wtf?


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

This is absolutely rediculous! Things like this just make you plain angry! This is an example to EVERYONE on the board, if someone volunteers to help pull, transport, hold, anything, CHECK REFERENCES!!!!


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

What is the status of these dogs? Any updates? Are anty of these dogs still available for adoption?


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Never mind, they have all been rescued or reclaimed.


----------

